

Ning Proves Ning Proves That There’s Life Outside of Facebook and Twitter - drallison
http://www.briansolis.com/2009/12/ning-proves-that-there%E2%80%99s-life-outside-of-facebook-and-twitter/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1009942>

------
khafra
> Ning Proves Ning Proves That...

I see no meta-proof here.

